# Infected...puppy junk?



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I apologize in advance for the graphic imagery below  Noticed yesterday that Fin's little wee-wee might be infected, and wanted a second opinion before we run off to the vet. Doesn't seem to be bothering him, but yesterday he was back to super testosterone humping mode all day - humping his sister and trying to get his brother too for most of the afternoon after being let out of his crate. And getting into a couple scraps with Gizmo, dominance related and Mo telling him off for trying to hump him I believe. But it looks a bit red and inflamed to me, and had a small bit of discharge last night...


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Hmm his wee dude does look a bit red! Maybe he's humped it red raw haha? Discharge is normal just like his human counterparts. I freaked one night when Pablo had discharge the vet just nicely explained to me that its totally normal and not to freak out unless it was in gallons and smelled. Give him a few days and if its still bad a trip to the vet would ease your mind !


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Lol thanks  I did do a bit a research online last night and did read that a bit of discharge was normal, as long as it didn't smell - which seems logical, but you just never know with what you read on the internet  We'll keep an eye on him for a few days and if it doesn't improve take him in for a look.


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

No more advice here but hope Finn gets well soon! At least he's acting normal.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It looks inflamed rather than infected. When they hump things it can dry the penis out and make it difficult to retract. A little dog-safe lubricant can help, I use coconut oil. Also if he humps toys or cushions etc check that he hasn't got any fluff or fibres wrapped around his penis. This is why I prefer bitches lol


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Bahaha! Each sex comes with their own set of troubles lol. Thanks for the info, phew. We never had this trouble with Gizmo, the only other male we've had. He's a pretty relaxed boy and was neutered at six months...but Fin seems to be an early bloomer and we had to delay his neuter until later next month. Can't come soon enough!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh my, I'd say inflamed too. Little boy has been living the good life! 💋🐶


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Lol well I'm happy to say he has calmed down today considerably. I haven't seen him try to mount either of his siblings at all today. Not sure what came over him so suddenly yesterday, but it seems to have passed as quickly as it came about. Hopefully he'll relax for a bit and give his poor wee some time to settle down 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If he gets that inflammed doing his humping, I think I'd separate him from his pals. Put him in a room that he doesn't see them! Out of sight, out of mind!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

He's been fine since then, rough housing with his brother like normal but no humpaholic attacks. Took a peek at his bits this morning and they seem to be back to normal. If he randomly has another day where he's OCD about humping we'll see about splitting them up, but hopefully he'll stay mellowed out until his neuter in 22 days lol.


----------

